# Don Ross-Style Groove (YouTube)



## Brigham (Dec 23, 2009)

After a long break from this style I've started to get back into playing solo acoustic stuff. I thought I'd share this Don Ross-style tune with whoever cares to listen (I think this is the right place to post this kind of thing - someone let me know if it isn't!)

Like A Ross - Solo Acoustic Guitar - YouTube

Feedback and such would be appreciated!


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks like you're having fun with that one! Well done!


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

I really enjoyed it, nice work.


----------



## Brigham (Dec 23, 2009)

bw66 said:


> Looks like you're having fun with that one! Well done!


"Fun" is definitely the right word! To be honest I don't write upbeat stuff too often, so when I do I make the most of it!



brimc76 said:


> I really enjoyed it, nice work.


Thanks! I appreciate it


----------



## Blue Velvet (Aug 16, 2012)

so beautiful!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Fantastic !! .....Enjoyed if very much.

You played more notes in that one song than I play in a month!

Thanks for posting the link.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

Really really nice brother I very much enjoyed that. Killer piece. I wish I was better at that style and I am not much more than a campfire acoustic player! I love the popin and slapping rhythmic stuff!

As far as critique goes, I would say the only real issue with the piece is your pocket disappears in places. Especially in that tricky fifth position part with the rakey harmonic bit. I would say that you don't quite have that part nailed as solidly as the rest. I would shed that for a bit as perhaps this wasn't quite ready for market (as I have no doubt you could nail that part)

Same with some of the trickier licks - I know these are improv'd so all very understandable. That's one of the challenges with these heavily groove reliant pieces... The SECOND the groove disappears you can feel it.

Again, killer tune, killer player . Just wanted to add that to be constructive.

cheers bro!


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2012)

I like your playing too. Took your advice at the end of your vid
to check out Don Ross himself. Wow. 

[video=youtube;TKupfayqB00]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKupfayqB00[/video]


----------



## Brigham (Dec 23, 2009)

jeremy_green said:


> As far as critique goes, I would say the only real issue with the piece is your pocket disappears in places. Especially in that tricky fifth position part with the rakey harmonic bit. I would say that you don't quite have that part nailed as solidly as the rest. I would shed that for a bit as perhaps this wasn't quite ready for market (as I have no doubt you could nail that part)
> 
> Same with some of the trickier licks - I know these are improv'd so all very understandable. That's one of the challenges with these heavily groove reliant pieces... The SECOND the groove disappears you can feel it.


Thanks for the feedback - I totally agree with you. I haven't been really seriously practicing this style for almost a year now, so I'm not as "in the pocket" as I used to be. I basically posted this thinking "dammit, I don't want to wait until I have it nailed down perfectly!" haha.


----------



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

Brigham said:


> Thanks for the feedback - I totally agree with you. I haven't been really seriously practicing this style for almost a year now, so I'm not as "in the pocket" as I used to be. I basically posted this thinking "dammit, I don't want to wait until I have it nailed down perfectly!" haha.


It still kills brother ! Nothing I said takes away from a nice piece worth polishing


----------



## Dannypop (Oct 2, 2012)

Wow awesome job! You definitely got some chops, and I couldnt help but start bobbing my head along! Keep it up and make some more videos..haha

+1 Youtube Fan


----------



## SaviArt (Mar 1, 2012)

I liked the groove very much. Also the acoustic guitar is really good. The sound is brilliant. Too bad that this video has under 300 views only. Seems that mass needs only sh... to look at not the mastery of this great acoustic guitar playing


----------

